# Sticky  Recent forum rule infractions. (FAO all members)



## Mia

Hi everyone,
We have been receiving a lot of complaints recently about certain members and we are working on restoring the peace. Some members have been pushing the boundaries of our forum rules lately and up until now have been getting away with it.
This is not the fault of the moderators as usually our policy it to try and resolve problems without having to issues bans. We are all human and we don't like to ban people, but ultimately our decisions have to be based on the good of the community as a whole, and many members are currently unhappy due to the same members causing problems again and again.

The mods are well aware of the people who are causing the issues so this isn't an invite to air your grievances about certain members, but an announcement to anyone who may be involved that *from this point on, any behaviour which is considered to be detrimental to the good of the community as a whole will result in temporary or permanent bans from the forum.*

The temporary bans will serve as a cool off period to diffuse any "heated" discussion quickly, so even if you believe you are right please do not get involved as it will be considered rule breaking whether we agree with your point of view or not, as it is not for us to decide who is in the right or wrong but to ensure that discussion on these boards is limited to friendly debates that all members would be comfortable reading and participating in.

So best behaviour please, as we really don't want to have to issue any permanent bans to anyone, but rule breaking will not be tolerated.

Thank you

Mia


----------

